# Egg prices



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

I am going to start selling eggs. What is the going rate for eggs? Im in KY


----------



## 1720Bluebell (Jan 11, 2013)

We get $3.50 cash or credit for food from our local natural foods store. We give them 2 to 7 dozen per week, unless the birds cut way back on their production. The cooks at the store deli use the eggs in baked goods. This same store would sell our eggs for $6.50 or so if our hens and coop were state certified. This $3.50 had been covering 200% of our costs of food, litter, treats. Our birds free range when safe to do so; that is, if we are home and mostly outside to keep the foxes and goshawks at bay, and our Australian Shepard is on patrol. We could sell every egg our birds lay for $5 a dozen. People just appreciate fresh, free ranged eggs. Hope this gets you started.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Must be people here in New York are *cheep*, *cheep* ! I get a dozen a day and sell to family, friends and friends of friends... We get $1.00 a dozen...they act like they are helping us out!!  LOL Honestly I would do it for free...just love my ladies!  I'm sure hubby would like it if they at least bought their own food!  What can I say...Jen


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

We get $2.00 a doz. We are in the country so lots of farmers around here have there own chickens. Be nice to get more, but I don't think I could sell all I get then.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

For organic eggs in California it is 4.99 for a 1/2 dozen! That's right you read that correctly! My husband works at a larger chain grocery store here in southern California and he checked there prices! So 6 eggs for 4.99 here! Almost a dollar an egg. Very expensive for organic eggs here!


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

In central kentucky farmers are selling for $2 a dozen, the "Amish" store sells for $3


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

NJ is like $4.50 to $6.00 a doz depending on where you go. That's Monmouth county.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Fresh free range eggs, non organic, I am getting $5 a dozen. 100% organic can go for $7-8 a dozen. (Alaska)


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Indiana-rural area, $2 a dozen for chicken eggs and $3 a dozen for duck.


----------



## midge124 (Sep 8, 2012)

Here in Pa, I am selling my large brown eggs for $3.00 per dozen and my Silkie eggs for $2.00 per dozen! They are all free range (run of whole property) when I am home,and when at work they are in a HUGE run!!! In the store eggs range anywhere from 2.00 -5.00 per dozen!!!


----------



## PouletdePouf (Jan 24, 2013)

In VA, Amish store, $3.50 per doz. Organic foo-foo store $4-6 depending on the store. Directly from the flock owners, usually $2 per doz. Prices are for large eggs.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone buying egg cartons and if so, whats the best deal?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

My egg buyers bring their own carton and I fill them up. One gal collects them from friends and brings them to me for when the others start to look bad.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So far, that's what I've done.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't had enough to sell in awhile, my girls are getting up there in age. I'm still on the fence to get 6-8 peeps this year to keep up production, but with feed prices over $17 bag I'm only still thinking about it. 

I would charge $2.50 as long as people will return the egg cartons etc. I had to buy some years ago and the price came out to be 50 cents each. OUCH. So I tell people they can pay that 50 cents for the carton, or they can bring me clean cartons, so far EVERYONE brings back cartons and usually has relatives save cartons as well. In the grocery store organic eggs hover around $4 a dozen.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Anyone buying egg cartons and if so, whats the best deal?


We are allowed to reuse cartons here as long as we put our name on it and the date packed. Thank goodness because if I had to pay for cartons I'd have to raise my price. Have not found any affordable. Once word got out around town and at church that we reuse cartons we've never had a shortage. Sometimes we get hundreds.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

We sell large brown eggs for $3 and duck eggs for $4. When we have quail it's $3 for ten. If I can get goose eggs I keep them for crafts. I'm in Indiana. And yes there are some who sell for $1.50-$2.00 here, but I always sell out and I actually pay for my feed with my egg money.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Shanebaby said:


> I am going to start selling eggs. What is the going rate for eggs? Im in KY


Be sure to check with your local health department to make sure that you can sell fresh eggs without a permit, or a walk thru from the health department. It can be very costly getting legal and getting everything in order. But not as costly as fines and penalties from ignoring them. Have your customers bring egg cartons, that way, YOU aren't using used cartons. That's a real ugly with the health dept. Sorry to be such a downer, but it's need to know kinda stuff!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

doubleoakfarm said:


> We sell large brown eggs for $3 and duck eggs for $4. When we have quail it's $3 for ten. If I can get goose eggs I keep them for crafts. I'm in Indiana. And yes there are some who sell for $1.50-$2.00 here, but I always sell out and I actually pay for my feed with my egg money.


Where in Indiana? I'm south of Lafayette.


----------



## MuddyHillFarm (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a group of customers at two locations in the Metro Washington DC area that I visit each week for the 'day job'. I get $5/dz delivered to the frig in their employee lounge - so my driving expense is now a delivery cost against my farm income. They are cage free, free range gals. I will not spend the $ for a bogus label - organic. My premise is 'Know your farmer. Know your food.' These folks are really buying me and they know how well the girls are treated and what they DON'T eat. Increase your exposure and tell them your story - most folks just want a good reason to buy from you and you need to develop your elevator pitch as to why your product is the best ever!


----------



## MuddyHillFarm (Sep 23, 2012)

BTW - I agree with fuzziebutt. The regs in our State can be a real PIA and seem to be designed by Agri-Business to keep the little person from growing to a respectable size competitor. We have our labels printed with all the stuff needed. ON FARM sales are treated VERY differently then delivered/off farm sales here too.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I sell for $3 a dozen and $5 a dozen for duck eggs.


----------



## heb24 (Jan 22, 2013)

Here outside of Boston farm eggs go for $6.50


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Gees! I just checked what they go for here, 8 bux a dozen for free range. I'm in Hawaii.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> Must be people here in New York are *cheep*, *cheep* ! I get a dozen a day and sell to family, friends and friends of friends... We get $1.00 a dozen...they act like they are helping us out!!  LOL Honestly I would do it for free...just love my ladies!  I'm sure hubby would like it if they at least bought their own food!  What can I say...Jen


$1 a dozen covers nothing, you can't ever be lower than the grocery store prices...why?
those huge mega farms buy feed by the truck load
where are you going to store 48,000lbs of bulk feed
you & i buy feed a couple bags at a time
we can never under cut the mega farms in price but we can on freshness & on quality. a free range egg tastes a whole lot better than a mega farm egg.

if the people you know don't want to pay more than $1 a dozen i would say they would not see very many eggs. i'm sorry they wish to take advantage of you, that is sad.

i get $5 a dozen for my eggs here in new hampshire

good luck
piglett


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm in NH. The local grocery store (the cheap one) sells their cage-free eggs for $3.50, their organic for $4.99. I ask $3 with a 50 cent refund if they bring the carton back to reuse. These are all people we know though.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Lady_Alia said:


> Where in Indiana? I'm south of Lafayette.


Outside Columbus.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Just raised my prices from 2 to 3 dollars a doz and they just keep selling.


----------



## morgan_48612 (Jul 5, 2012)

Central Michigan here, sell mine, large browns for $2.oo/doz and the local grocer sells theirs for $4.67/doz organic browns.


----------



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

just wanna share that here in our country, its around $1.50/dozen for the white eggs in the supermarket. price depends on egg sizes.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Our feed store lets us sell our eggs through them for free. We are getting $3.00 per dozen. We live on the Kitsap Peninsula in Washington State. Ours are all brown eggs and organic also but LOTS of people have their own eggs so the market is not to high. We will be taking 6 dozen to the feed store on Wednesday and will trade for food.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

adobo said:


> just wanna share that here in our country, its around $1.50/dozen for the white eggs in the supermarket. price depends on egg sizes.


*welcome to the forum Adobo*

*what part of the Philippines are you from?*

*my wife is from Romblon province *

*piglett*


----------

